# Visa grant recieved what next



## Hunza (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Last week we received our visa grant for subclass 189  and now we are allowed to live and work anywhere across Australia. Really excited to make a new start to our lives. We are Pakistanis living in Dubai from as long as we can remember. We intend to visit Australia in January. We would be visiting Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane, GoldCoast and Adelaide. We would love to know some people around there who could help us on how to find a job and how to setup a place to live. We are a newly married couple with no kids would love to make friends before we land who could help us out. My husband is an architect and I am a doctor by profession. Please suggest which would be the best place to live and work in Australia where we could meet some great friends and make money for a brighter future


----------

